# used car



## MZ Flyer (Jan 14, 2013)

Please help. If SA is anything like the USA, there will be many opinions on this subject. I'm not a kid, and I'm used to driving a good and reliable car. A site was suggested to me: Auto Trader South Africa - Used Cars for sale where I could look at cars, prices, locations, etc. I'm about to head to SA and I must leave my car behind and purchase one over there. Are there expats who may be leaving SA and looking to unload a reliable car? Many of the models shown are unfamiliar to me. I'd appreciate any advice regarding reliable, at least good quality, and perhaps reasonably priced autos. Thanks.lane:


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi MZ,

I'm sure you have found that cars are MUCH more expensive then in the USA. Also gas prices are a lot more almost R12 a liter. So you might want to factor that into your car choice. You might want to rent a car for a few weeks while you are looking to purchase a car. 

Here is another website: 
Cars for sale in South Africa, Buy new & used cars online - Cars.co.za


----------



## MZ Flyer (Jan 14, 2013)

2fargone said:


> Hi MZ,
> 
> I'm sure you have found that cars are MUCH more expensive then in the USA. Also gas prices are a lot more almost R12 a liter. So you might want to factor that into your car choice. You might want to rent a car for a few weeks while you are looking to purchase a car.
> 
> ...


Thank you. This may be enough to keep me in the USA. I'm at a point in my life where I don't want to take steps backwards. Much appreciated.


----------



## jhen8305 (Jun 14, 2012)

I just bought a car here also..it's too expensive...when I first landed here the petrol is only 10 rand...that was year 2011 and now it's almost r12..


----------



## Oz_Child (Jan 28, 2013)

MZ Flyer said:


> Please help. If SA is anything like the USA, there will be many opinions on this subject. I'm not a kid, and I'm used to driving a good and reliable car. A site was suggested to me:
> where I could look at cars, prices, locations, etc. I'm about to head to SA and I must leave my car behind and purchase one over there. Are there expats who may be leaving SA and looking to unload a reliable car? Many of the models shown are unfamiliar to me. I'd appreciate any advice regarding reliable, at least good quality, and perhaps reasonably priced autos. Thanks.lane:


Hi MZ,

If you have cash you should be fine to finds suitable set of wheels. Your best bet is to stick to the German vehicles eg. VW or BMW.Like all have said the gasoline prices don't warrant the purchase of a V6 or V8.

Rental cars are go at about R300 per day for basic transport. This quickly adds up. Reasonably reliable cars sell for R50 000. Be sure to check the papers SA has a few different codes for rebuilds etc. I have used autotrader and carfind websites.

There is no chance of getting finance, for that you need a SA drivers licence and that requires Permanent Residency permit.

I hope this helps.

Cheers H


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Oz_Child said:


> Hi MZ,
> 
> If you have cash you should be fine to finds suitable set of wheels. Your best bet is to stick to the German vehicles eg. VW or BMW.Like all have said the gasoline prices don't warrant the purchase of a V6 or V8.
> 
> ...


We got finance on our cars and neither my husband nor I hold SA drivers licences and I am not a Permanent Resident.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Saartjie said:


> We got finance on our cars and neither my husband nor I hold SA drivers licences and I am not a Permanent Resident.


Yes but isn't your husband SA? Or am I thinking of another poster? I think SA can get finance even if they don't have a divers.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

2fargone said:


> Yes but isn't your husband SA? Or am I thinking of another poster? I think SA can get finance even if they don't have a divers.


Yes you are correct in that my husband is SA citizen. But my car is in my name now and so is the finance.


----------



## MZ Flyer (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Oz,

Thank you, that helps a lot.

Bests,

MZlane:


----------



## Oz_Child (Jan 28, 2013)

Saartjie said:


> Yes you are correct in that my husband is SA citizen. But my car is in my name now and so is the finance.


Saartjie, you are being sneaky. If you front up to the banks as a foreign citizen and no SA drivers licence most banks won't accept your application. If your spouse is a citizen and has permanent employment you can get them to get the finance, with you being the payee. If HA give you a work permit with say 3 years validity, you may be able to convince a bank to give you a 3 year loan. The more risk the bank perceives the higher your interest rate will be. 

Cheers H


----------



## cotsemaw (Mar 14, 2012)

I got finance too but limited to 36 months which is the duration of my work permit and 13% interest rate vs. 8.5% if I had a permanent residence... :-/


----------



## Oz_Child (Jan 28, 2013)

cotsemaw said:


> I got finance too but limited to 36 months which is the duration of my work permit and 13% interest rate vs. 8.5% if I had a permanent residence... :-/


I don't really understand the risk to the bank, you cannot get your money out of this country very easily. If you try to leave the country you cannot take car with you without the neccessary authorisations. So to me it is an excuse to make money out of the foreigner. :|


----------

